# موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles & Engines



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*إخوانى المهندسين الميكانيكين الأعزاء ، قررت بعون الله أن أعمل موسوعات كاملة فى كل فروع الميكانيكا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركات ، وستكون الموسوعات كالتالى :- 
*​*
*

*موسوعة الهيدروليك وميكانيكا الموائع - Hydraulics & Fluid Mechanic*


*موسوعة الضواغط - Compressors*


*موسوعة الطلمبات - Pumps*


*موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles & Engines *


*موسوعة مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting*


*موسوعة خدمات المياة والسباكة - Water Services & Plumbing
*


*موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة - Sewage & Treatment*


*موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة - Thermodynamics & Heat Transfer*


*موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing*


*موسوعة المعلومات العامة - General Knowledge*


*موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات - Turbines & Boilers*


*موسوعة الطيرات والمحركات النفاثة - Jet Engines*


*موسوعة التحكم الآلي - Automatic Control*


*موسوعة علم المعادن ومقاومة المواد - Metallurgy & Strength of Materials 
*
*
**إذا رأيتم أن هناك موشوع فى الميكانيكا لم أكتبه أرجو الإقتراح وشكرا 
*​*
**وعلى بركة الله نبدأ والله ولى التوفيق ، 
*​*
**=========
*​*
*


----------



## ايمن حمزه (19 مارس 2009)

ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك ان شاء الله مجهود راااااااااااااااااااائع بجد


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*Symbols Key*

Symbols Key




​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

هذا الفصل للمتخصصين جدا 
 خاص بالسيارات الأمريكية وخاصة الفورد 
وهناك فصول أخري للمبتدئين والمحترفين

​Why Maintain Your Vehicle?

This guide describes the scheduled maintenance required for your vehicle.
Carefully following this schedule helps protect against major repair expenses resulting
from neglect or inadequate maintenance and may also help to increase the
value of your vehicle when you sell or trade it.

It is your responsibility to see that all scheduled maintenance is performed and that the materials used meet Ford engineering specifications. Failure to perform scheduled maintenance specific in this guide will invalidate warranty coverage on parts affected by the lack of maintenance. Be sure receipts for completed maintenance are kept with the vehicle and confirmation of the work performed is always recorded in this guide.

Your Ford or Lincoln Mercury dealer, or Ford or Lincoln Mercury Auto Care service
center has factory trained technicians who can perform the required maintenance using genuine Ford parts. They are committed to meeting your service needs and to assuring your continuing satisfaction.

Protecting Your Investment

Maintenance is an investment that will pay dividends in the form of improved reliability, durability and resale value. To assure the proper performance of your vehicle and its emission control systems, it is imperative that scheduled maintenance be completed at the designated intervals.

Ford strongly recommends the use of genuine Ford replacement parts. Parts other
than Ford, Motorcraft or Ford authorized remanufactured parts that are used for maintenance replacement or for the service of components affecting emission control must be equivalent to genuine Ford Motor Company parts in performance and durability. It is the owner’s responsibility to determine the equivalency of such parts. Please consult your Warranty Guide for complete warranty information.

PCV Valve Replacement

The PCV valve is a critical emission component. For the 2001 model year Ranger light truck equipped with 2.5L 4 cylinder engine, the dealer will replace the PCV valve free of charge at 60,000 miles except in Canada, on California certified vehicles registered in California, and on California certified vehicles registered in states that have adopted California standards. 

The valve should be replaced again at 120,000 miles, but this will be at the owner’s expense.
For all passenger cars and light trucks under 6,000 Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW), regardless of engine, the PCV valve should be replaced at 100,000 miles. This replacement will be at the owner’s expense. For all light trucks over 6,000 GVW, regardless of engine, the PCV valve should be replaced at 120,000 miles. This replacement will be at the owner’s expense. If you are unsure about your engine type or GVW, ask your dealer.

Which Maintenance Schedule Should You Follow?

Normal Schedule

The Normal Schedule applies to those who operate their vehicle under typical, everyday driving conditions. This maintenance frequency represented in this schedule typifies what the vast majority of vehicle operators will require. The listed services should be performed at specified mileage intervals. Items listed in italic type are additional services that only the noted vehicles require.

Special Operating Conditions

If you operate your Ford/Lincoln/Mercury primarily in one of the more demanding “Special Operating Conditions” listed below, you will need to have some items maintained more frequently, see page 35. If you only occasionally operate your vehicle under these conditions, it is not necessary to perform the additional maintenance. For specific recommendations, see your dealership service advisor or qualified service professional. 

These special operating conditions are:-

² Towing or carrying heavy loads
² Extensive idling and/or driving at low-speeds for long distances
² Driving in dusty conditions
² Off-road operation

Exceptions

In addition, there are several exceptions to the Normal Schedule for specific vehicles or special applications on page 33. These exceptions are:-

² Natural Gas Vehicles — replace the gas tank(s)
² Class A Motorhome — change the brake fluid and automatic transmission fluid
² Normal vehicle axle — maintenance and lubrication
² Police and Taxi vehicle axles — maintenance and lubrication

If you have any questions about your driving conditions, or for further clarification, please see your dealer.

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

Refer to Mileage Intervals for Additional Checks and Services Certain basic maintenance checks and inspections should be performed by the owner or a service technician at the intervals indicated. Service information and supporting specifications are provided in the Owner’s Guide.

Any adverse condition should be brought to the attention of your dealer or qualified service technician as soon as possible for the proper service advice. The owner maintenance service checks are generally not covered by warranties so you may be charged for labor, parts or lubricants used.
 
Check Every Month for All Vehicles:

O Check function of all interior and exterior lights
O Check tires for wear and proper air pressure
O Check engine oil fluid level
O Check windshield washer solvent fluid level
O Check and drain fuel/water separator (diesel vehicles)

Check Every Six Months for All Vehicles:

O Check lap/shoulder belts and seat latches for wear and function
O Check air pressure in spare tire
O Check power steering fluid level
O Check washer spray, wiper operation, and clean all wiper blades
O Check parking brake for proper operation
O Check and lubricate all hinges, latches and outside locks
O Check and lubricate door rubber weatherstrips
O Check and clean body and door drain holes
O Check safety warning lamps (brake, ABS, air bag, safety belt) for operation
O Check cooling system fluid level and coolant strength
O Check battery water level (non-maintenance free)
O Check battery connections and clean if necessary
O Check clutch fluid level, if equipped

5,000 Miles

O Adjust clutch by lifting pedal (manual transmission Mustang only) (see Owner Guide)

For Cars, Minivans, Light Trucks, Sport Utilities, Vans, 4x4, Natural Gas, Propane, and Diesel
Vehicles

O Change engine oil and replace oil filter
O Inspect tires for wear and rotate

Additional services for: Diesel

O Check air filter minder, replace filter as required

10,000 miles

For Cars, Minivans, Light Trucks, Sport Utilities, Vans, 4x4, Natural Gas, Propane, and Diesel
Vehicles

O Change engine oil and replace oil filter
O Inspect tires for wear. Rotation recommended for optimal tire life.

Additional services for: Diesel

O Check air filter minder, replace filter as required

15,000 miles

For Cars, Minivans, Light Trucks, Sport Utilities, Vans, 4x4, Natural Gas, Propane, and Diesel
Vehicles

O Change engine oil and replace oil filter
O Inspect automatic transmission fluid level, if equipped with dipstick
O Inspect brake pads/shoes/rotors/drums, brake lines & hoses, and parking brake system
O Inspect engine cooling system and hoses
O Inspect steering linkage, suspension, and if equipped driveshaft and ball joints
O Inspect tires for wear and rotate
O Replace cabin air filter, if equipped

Additional services for: Light Trucks, Sport Utilities, and Vans

O Inspect and lubricate 4X2 ball joints (except F-450/F-550)
O Inspect and lubricate steering linkage (E and F Series, Expedition, Navigator, Excursion)

Additional services for: Diesel

O Check air filter minder, replace filter as required
O Replace fuel filter
O Add 8 to 10 oz. of FW16 coolant conditioner to cooling system
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 مارس 2009)

*units*

إليكم هذا الجدول البسيط فى تحويل الوحدات






​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى
ربنا يوفقك وتكمل


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 مارس 2009)

إلى الأخ العقاب الهرم 

توقيعك جميل ـ يدل على مهندس فاهم 
وشكرا على مرورك 
​


----------



## رفعت سلطان (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شيئ جميل والله الموفق


----------



## احمد موسى شلبي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على مجهودك
واتمنى ان يكون هناك موسوعة لتشغيل المعادن (Machining)
وشكرا لك


----------



## اراس الكردي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وحبذا لو نركز كل الجهود على الموسوعة التي ستكون باسم الملتقى
وان تنقل هذه المعلومات الى الموضوع الخاص باستعدادات فريق عمل قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
على الرابط التالي

ورشه عمل موسوعة قسم الميكانيكا​


----------



## مصطفى محمد امين (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو وضع موسوعة علمية عن الالآت الزراعية ومصانع المواد الغذائية لأن أغلب الدول العربية دول زراعية وليست صناعية


----------



## unknownlover_4love (2 يناير 2010)

اولا كل عام وانتم بخير .... و يارب يحبب فيك خلقه .... ويجعلك دايما مفيد .... اعتقد انك بتحس باحساس محدش بيحسه لما بتساعد الناس او لما مابتبخلشش على حد بمعلومه... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسلماني (7 فبراير 2010)

وفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## osos180 (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يوفقك , معلومات جميلة
نرجوا لك المزيد من التفوق


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 مارس 2010)

*الجيربوكس والكلاتش - فكرة مبسطة*

الجيربوكس والكلاتش - فكرة مبسطة 

للأمانة منقول ​


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (23 يوليو 2010)

اتق الله حيثما كنت. وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------

